# Differences between 828xle & 1028xle



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

Just bought a 1028 xle was wondering if their are differences between a 828xle which I also own.Both machines are 8 years old.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*More than likely just a different engine size. Anyhoo, ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

Let’s try to look beyond the obvious, there looks like there could be a difference in the diff, maybe drive & auger belt?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all running gear is the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

Does this mean I could swap the 10hp on to the 8hp model simply by switching them?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

1028 xle - 828 xle = 200 xle 


so the difference is 2.00 . . . HP that is.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Abcsnow said:


> Does this mean I could swap the 10hp on to the 8hp model simply by switching them?


If you pull up the parts diagrams, you could check the part numbers for the engine pulleys, and the belts, for instance. If those match between the two machines (at least the belts; the pulleys might have to be different if the crankshaft diameters are different for the two engines), then perhaps you could just swap them. 

But if the two machines use different belts, then that might make a straight-swap less likely. Unless perhaps the only difference was something like crankshaft height, in which case maybe the belts could get swapped over as well, staying matched up with their engines.


----------



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

switched moters last night, simple as that


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

How about that , the guys were right !!! Glad to hear it worked out well. Post some pics when you get the chance.


----------



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

Will I notice a difference between the two motors, maybe a little more guts at the end of the drive after the Plow has passed. The 8 worked good, but thought the 10 might have more authority, just thought I might change it up.


----------

